
Bones found on island might be Amelia Earhart's - jamesjyu
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20101218/ap_on_re_us/us_search_for_amelia
======
badwetter
"It could be months before scientists know for sure — and it could turn out
the bones are from a turtle. The fragments were found near a hollowed-out
turtle shell that might have been used to collect rain water, but there were
no other turtle parts nearby."

Hm found beside a turtle shell, not gonna get too excited about this story.

